# Vegas marriage certificate attested



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay here goes,

I'm a UK citizen currently living in Spain but moving to Dubai in 5 weeks. My wife and i were married in Las Vegas. Does anybody have any idea what i need to do with my marriage certificate so that we won't be arrested in Dubai!


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I had to get mine attested so we can do residency visa. 

I used a company in US, Authexperts. 

I paid an extra fee and they retrieved a copy of my marriage certificate from Nevada as well. Got it stamped in Nevada, then Washington, then UAE Embassy in Washington. Used express service and I got it by FedEx within about 3 weeks. 

Would recommend them. Brilliant throughout. All they needed was a scan of my original certificate so they could retrieve. You can send them the original but it was cheaper, (and quicker) for me to pay them to retrieve. 

Hope that helps


----------



## mid.east.first.timer (Apr 10, 2012)

hey

we sent ours to the foreign office in Milton Keynes to get them stamped the first time then when they are back to the UAE Embassy in Kensington to get them stamped a second time

this should suffice to allow you to get the correct visas......or so we hope. 

ill let you know if we fail miserably

as far as im aware you dont have to have them stamped for your wife to be here...just for the visa situation for her if you are sponsoring

its easier if you get all the entry permits sorted for her before she arrives otherwise she can fly out and re-enter under the entry permit or, pay some more to the government and they can do it without her re-entering the country.

fortunately we have a legend here at my work who is taking me through it step by step....he's been here 25 years, myself 10 days!!

good luck


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

scottyw said:


> Okay here goes,
> 
> I'm a UK citizen currently living in Spain but moving to Dubai in 5 weeks. My wife and i were married in Las Vegas. Does anybody have any idea what i need to do with my marriage certificate so that we won't be arrested in Dubai!


You get married by Elvis????


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> I had to get mine attested so we can do residency visa.
> 
> I used a company in US, Authexperts.
> 
> ...



Thankyou, that's very helpful, i've just sent them an email :clap2:


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> You get married by Elvis????


No!!!! When we were originally looking at venues in Vegas to get married at on one of the websites they had sample videos of their services and you could view an Elvis wedding and it was cringe worthy!! One chapel even offered the 'Michael Jackson Thriller package' where Michael Jackson would perform the wedding and then sing 3 songs of your choosing! Only in America.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

mid.east.first.timer said:


> hey
> 
> we sent ours to the foreign office in Milton Keynes to get them stamped the first time then when they are back to the UAE Embassy in Kensington to get them stamped a second time
> 
> ...



Unfortunately it seems that documents have to be attested in the country that they were issued so nobody in the UK will touch our wedding certificate, it all has to be done in the USA.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

scottyw said:


> No!!!! When we were originally looking at venues in Vegas to get married at on one of the websites they had sample videos of their services and you could view an Elvis wedding and it was cringe worthy!! One chapel even offered the 'Michael Jackson Thriller package' where Michael Jackson would perform the wedding and then sing 3 songs of your choosing! Only in America.


Only is Las Vegas!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I used this company and can recommend:

ASAP Document Services
2200 Wilson Blvd, Suite 102-553
Arlington, VA 22201
U-S-A
(703)989-9849 
ASAP Document Services


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

*Marriage certificate not attested*

I have been in Dubai for 4 months now with my husband.We too, got married (both for the second time) in Vegas years ago. We have both got our residency visas but have never been asked to provide our marriage certificate.
Have we never been asked for it because I am sponsored by my employer for my residency visa (even though that happens to be my husband-I work for him?)
We were advised to get our wills attested but nothing has been mentioned about our marriage certificate?
Thanks


----------

